#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-10-25
<Guest9251> alguen sabe
<Guest9251> si hay ares para ubuntu
<Guest9251> o algun proyecto ares
<AlexHeathen> buenas!
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-10-26
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ando afk me excusa vale?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, oks... hay vemos!
<andresm> hi you there
<SergioMeneses> andresm, hi!
<SergioMeneses> I'm ready... an you?
<SergioMeneses> and
<andresm> sure fire up
<andresm> who's in here?
<andresm> and who'd be the chairman?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, is afk now
<SergioMeneses> y peciso envie correo :S mmm...
<AlexHeathen> buenas noches!
<andresm> linaporras: encontraste tu mp3?
<andresm> hola AlexHeathen  bienvenido
<linaporras> no
<linaporras> no lo encontre andresm
<linaporras> Que pena, Buenas noches a todos
<IngForigua> Muchachos en clase me excuso en cualquier momento de desconecto
 * IngForigua esta cerca donde andresm 
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas Noches a Todos !!!!!!!
<AlexHeathen> sera que aca me pueden ayudar con algunas dudas sobre algunas "configuraciones" de ubuntu 11.10? o me paso a la que solo dice "ubuntu-co"
<AlexHeathen> ¿?
<andresm> IngForigua: pues venga y participa desde aca
<andresm> y de una vez recoge cds
<andresm> toy en lz office aun
<andresm> AlexHeathen: este es el canal de reuniones
<JoseGutierrez> AlexHeathen consultas por #ubuntu-co
<andresm> para soportepor fAvor ve a  #ubuntu-co
<AlexHeathen> Eh! gracias! que les rinda con esas reuniones!
<SergioMeneses> andresm, IngForigua JoseGutierrez ... falta cesar y daniel
 * SergioMeneses saluda con la mano!
<JoseGutierrez> como vas SergioMeneses....
<SergioMeneses> andresm, IngForigua JoseGutierrez uds dirán! arrancamos?
<SergioMeneses> ya entra cesar
<andresm> quien modera?
<SergioMeneses> hay andaba en gmail
<SergioMeneses> andresm, me?
<JoseGutierrez> pues si pa que no nos coja mucho la noche :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, je!
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses modera http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/253/detail/
<andresm> bueno hagale de una
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, buena por el link
<JoseGutierrez> de nada !!!!
<SergioMeneses> bueno armamos la agenda....
<SergioMeneses> 1. revisión de tareas pendientes
<SergioMeneses> 2. Aniversario de U-co.
<SergioMeneses> 3. Revisión de proyectos
<SergioMeneses> 4. Temas varios
<andresm> agreguemos un tema....  el desorden k se armo en facebook
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, log
<CesarGomez> Hola perdon por la demora
<SergioMeneses> andresm, oks... en temas varios
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno empecemos
<SergioMeneses> 1. tareas pendientes
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<SergioMeneses> hay varios q por el estado de IngForigua no se pueden tratar ahora
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> Tarea0: Reporte de progresos Aniversario
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> Resp: IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> asi q movamos los de AlexHeathen 
<SergioMeneses> andresm, 
 * SergioMeneses falla del tab
<SergioMeneses> Tarea2 Registrar el canal de meetings
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> Resp: AndresMujica 
<SergioMeneses> andresm, ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> aunq eso ya esta no?
<SergioMeneses> fabian me parece que habia registrado el canal
<SergioMeneses> ?
<andresm> next..  tengo lios con mi nick en irc   
<SergioMeneses> andresm, area2 Enviar correo a la lista en busca de conferencistas para Tecnoferia Faca
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> Resp: AndresMujica 
<andresm> por eso no lo he podido hacer aun
<SergioMeneses> andresm, oks oks
<SergioMeneses> siguiente
<SergioMeneses> Tarea2 Enviar correo a la lista en busca de conferencistas para Tecnoferia Faca
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> Resp: AndresMujica 
<andresm> eso ya esta y hubo como buena acogida
<SergioMeneses> andresm, ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> bueno esa ya esta!... ahora vamos actualizando
<andresm> ahora necesitamos es ponerles conferencias z los inscritos
<SergioMeneses> andresm, prefecto!
<andresm> la idea es k en la proxima solicitud uno de los inscritos cubra la misma
<SergioMeneses> si mejor!
<SergioMeneses> muy buena idea!... pero los inscritos no pueden editarla?
<andresm> pongame una tarea ahi....   debo subir la conferencia el hackbo que no la he xubido y me kedo super
<andresm> editar la wiki?.
<SergioMeneses> andresm, aja
<SergioMeneses> la wiki
<SergioMeneses> la idea es q yo puedo dar muchas charlas, q a lo mejor vos no conoces... me hago entender?
<IngForigua> andresm: si no viviera a 100 kms iria jajaja
<SergioMeneses> listo
<SergioMeneses> siguiente
<SergioMeneses> Tarea1: coordinar la release party en la casa de jgonzales (carpa)
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> Resp: IngForigua 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ııı
<SergioMeneses> eso ya esta
<andresm> claro SergioMeneses  en el wiki cada uno va metiendo las charlas para saber k se tiene y ke se puede ofrecer
<SergioMeneses> andresm, excelente!
<andresm> igual tambien la idea es k si yo veo una conferencia de otra persona y k yo pueda dar tambien hacerlo
<andresm> con el material k el otro publiwue
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> andresm, eso es tarea del team de imagen!
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> de las cosdas que CesarGomez debe tomar o retomar con imagen
<CesarGomez> o/
<IngForigua> yo que?
<SergioMeneses> bueno esos eran los pendientes mas urgentes...
<SergioMeneses> todos solucionados!
<SergioMeneses> queda pendiente el de andresm con el canal
<SergioMeneses> siguiente punto
<SergioMeneses> Aniversario de Ubuntu-Co - Ing. Forigua 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, anda en clase... 
<SergioMeneses> bueno lo que les puedo decir de eso! que IngForigua me desmienta
<SergioMeneses> es que se va a colaborar a la causa de julian
<SergioMeneses> en cuanto a la logistica del aniversario
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> la idea es armarlo bien :D y pues que todo no recaiga en una sola persona
<andresm> han hablado con julian por celular?.?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ud se ha comunicado con jualian?
<SergioMeneses> andresm, pero uds no se encontraron en la fiesta?
<SergioMeneses> lol
<linaporras> Sip
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, +1
<linaporras> pero Forigua ha liderado en la lista la recepción de ideas
<SergioMeneses> andresm, ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> perfecto
<andresm> sip y julian esta en el cuento de todos modos
<andresm> hay es que comunicarse 
<SergioMeneses> si claro
<SergioMeneses> la idea es apoyarlo
<SergioMeneses> :D
<linaporras> Julián está muy plop, y ni idea que pensará, porque hasta donde había visto el no había opinado
<linaporras> Girardot!!!!!!!
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, el trabajo lo absorbe mucho
<SergioMeneses> girardot es buena idea
<SergioMeneses> a mi me gusto
<SergioMeneses> :)
<IngForigua> no nada
<andresm> pero comunicarse.. igual el hombre esta en su trabajo pero de todos modos dara luces y puntos importantes
<IngForigua> con julian nafda
<IngForigua> jejeje chaao me voy a la home sorry
<IngForigua> que les rinda
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, oks hagale
<andresm> de lo k hablamos en la fiesta lo k kedo en el aire es la fecha
<SergioMeneses> mmm....
<JoseGutierrez> Bye IngForigua 
<andresm> pork se  cruza con la fiesta de ticparty
<SergioMeneses> mucha carne poca charla
<IngForigua> hay 2 opciones el 13 de nov puente
<CesarGomez> IngForigua, que descanse
<IngForigua> o el 26
<IngForigua> piensen
<linaporras> Ahhh pero Forigua propone que sea el festivo y eso me parece genial
<andresm> y la idea era k no se crucen
<IngForigua> danielf nos invito a girardot
<andresm> si el festivo aguanta
<andresm> calorcito y tal
<linaporras> el festivo es perfecto para ir a girardot no?
<SergioMeneses> yo apoyo el 26... pero la idea es debatirlo y por lo menos Daniel que sabe lo de girardot no esta :S
<IngForigua> bye <3
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, claro!
<andresm> yo me kedo en melgar y les caigo a tirardot 
<andresm> digo girardot
<linaporras> jajajajajajajajajajaja
<CesarGomez> lol
<linaporras> pues en el puente es más fácil todo y hay más tiempo
<andresm> sip
<SergioMeneses> aja
<linaporras> ahh recuerdo que la invitación incluye paintball
<SergioMeneses> andresm, CesarGomez JoseGutierrez linaporras en conclusión que forigua se actualice bien y enviar email para q daniel nos comente bien la propuesta
<andresm> sin embargo la idea de una cena formal me gusta
<andresm> y lo malo de girardot es k creo k no habria espacko para algo asi
<andresm> seria mas de rumba y diversion
<andresm> k no esta mal de todos modos
<SergioMeneses> andresm, a mi me gustaria una reunion para hablar del team
<SergioMeneses> pero cosas serias
<SergioMeneses> de administracion y eso
<CesarGomez> si aguanta, aunque lo mas seguro esque yo no estare xD!
<SergioMeneses> y pues la cena seria bueno
<JoseGutierrez> Campamento con fogata y todo !!!!
<andresm> no llego el dia del asado dursmos como 2 horas hablando de eso
<andresm> jejejej
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno
<SergioMeneses> y donde estan las conclusiones de eso?
<linaporras> diego las envio ya
<SergioMeneses> es lo que yo digo: mucha charla menos accion
<SergioMeneses> aaa pero diego envio fue unas cuentas de chunchullo y cosas asi
<SergioMeneses> bueno les doy el beneficio de la duda porq no segui mas ese hilo.... mañana reviso! y sino tabla para linaporras y andresm 
<SergioMeneses> bueno damos por terminado este punto que de seguro lo retomamos en la lista
<SergioMeneses> andresm, JoseGutierrez CesarGomez linaporras
<SergioMeneses> 3. Revisión de Proyectos
<SergioMeneses> empecemos por: Proyecto de Sitio Web
<SergioMeneses> en esto quiero decir que ya la pagina funciona en todos los navegadores
<JoseGutierrez> : )
<SergioMeneses> y los problemas con chrome pasaron a la historia
<SergioMeneses> reportamos el bug con ayuda de jorge gonzales
<SergioMeneses> y todo esta al 100%
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses, genial!
<SergioMeneses> pero sin envargo ese team proyecto esta muy sin rumbo
<SergioMeneses> necesitamos actualizar informacion y moverlo mas
<CesarGomez> bueno con lo de soporte se puede empezar a mover mas no ?
<SergioMeneses> toca decirle a julian que nos pase el propietario de "ubuntu-co-proyectos" en LP para eso
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, soporte?
<andresm> pere
<SergioMeneses> q soporte? el proyecto soporte?
<andresm> explikeme como funciona eso del sitio web
<CesarGomez> no usar la web para soporte la migracion de esas preguntas de FB para la web
<andresm> lo del bug y lo de launchpad k tiene k ver con el website
<andresm> y perdonen la ignorancia
<SergioMeneses> andresm, esos problemas los deberia tratar el proyecto del sitio web
<SergioMeneses> y son problemas de la web
<SergioMeneses> la web es un "producto" de ese team
<andresm> sigo sin entender
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, no le entendi lo de soporte por la pagina??? la pagina no da soporte... para eso esta shapado o ask.ubuntu
<andresm> con platilina
<SergioMeneses> oks
<andresm> con plastilina
<SergioMeneses> andresm, mire la wiki es para documentacion lo que la web es para el proyecto de sitio web
<SergioMeneses> me hago entender?
 * SergioMeneses va abriendo launchpad
<SergioMeneses> andresm, CesarGomez JoseGutierrez linaporras https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-sitioweb-team
<SergioMeneses> ek sitio web es un proyecto de ese "team"
<SergioMeneses> la idea es que hay se manejan los bus
<SergioMeneses> bugs
<SergioMeneses> y se documentan los cambios, versiones, etc
<SergioMeneses> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-sitioweb
<SergioMeneses> pero como el team esta apagado no podemos ni aceptar solicitudes... ni manejar el lp del team porq solo el owner de ubuntu-co-proyectos lo puede hacer
<linaporras> mmm veo, acabo de saber algo nuevo
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, andresm JoseGutierrez linaporras entendido?
<linaporras> si señor!
<CesarGomez> jip
<JoseGutierrez> si que si :)
<andresm> digamos k es como un ekipo de webmasters
<SergioMeneses> andresm, exacto
<SergioMeneses> son los que colaboran con el sitio web
<SergioMeneses> :D
<andresm> pero el LP esta integrado con la admin del sitio web
<andresm> me refiero ak cms ?
<SergioMeneses> sin embargo, forigua, jorge y yo que hemos colaborado no somos de ese proyecto
<SergioMeneses> raro no?
<SergioMeneses> andresm, no
<SergioMeneses> pero el tema de drupal si esta en lp
<SergioMeneses> de hecho el bug de nuestra pagina lo reportamos alli
<andresm> el tema lo hace unos terceros?
<linaporras> mmm pues sergio ha estado muy pendiente y si es de ese team
<SergioMeneses> ...toca ir actualizando los proyectos de a poco
<SergioMeneses> andresm, el tema del drupal si... pero la administracion del sitio es 100% nuestra
<andresm> ok
<andresm> undesrtood
<andresm> rs
<SergioMeneses> andresm, :)
<SergioMeneses> bueno concluyendo sitio-web
<SergioMeneses> la idea es que el problema externo se soluciono
<SergioMeneses> pero toca mejorar los procesos de administracion
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> siguiente punto....
<SergioMeneses> 3.2 Proyecto de Gamers
<SergioMeneses> la idea era que Daniel estuviera :S
<SergioMeneses> pensamos con Daniel retomar este proyecto
<SergioMeneses> vamos a poner un servidor de urban terror solo para el team
<SergioMeneses> armar torneos y demas actividades
<CesarGomez> uy genial, organicen torneos por la lista :P
<SergioMeneses> como para integrar a los miembros
<SergioMeneses> y cosas por el estilo
<CesarGomez> eso!
<SergioMeneses> yo iba a proponer a Daniel como lider del proyecto, pero no vino :S
<SergioMeneses> de ese proyecto yo soy el owner
<SergioMeneses> asi que por ese lado no hay problemas :D
<andresm> http://uds.ubuntu.com/evening-programme/  vean el DX party
<andresm> hablan de varios juegos
<SergioMeneses> ...de momento esperar, a que se presente el nuevo lider y dar la votación porq andamos en desventaja numerica de momento para votar
<andresm> yo aki solo he escuchado de urban terror
<SergioMeneses> andresm, eso eso
<andresm> pero parece k hay muchos max... 
<SergioMeneses> la idea es ponernos a funcionar por varios frentes
<andresm> se deberian explorar esos otros
<SergioMeneses> andresm, oks... super! claro la idea es explorar!... igual juegos hay para todos los gustos
<SergioMeneses> :D
 * SergioMeneses toma el aporte de andresm 
<andresm> bueno sigamos k nos cogio la noche
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> 4. Temas varios
<SergioMeneses> andresm, CesarGomez JoseGutierrez linaporras algun tema para aportar a nuestra meeting?
<CesarGomez> nope
<andresm> kual es el enredo con el facebook
<JoseGutierrez> tengo una pregunta??ç
<andresm> alguien sabe k paso?
<linaporras> no por el momento
<JoseGutierrez> porque se decidio terminar con el grupo en facebook y mejor Un FansPage???
<linaporras> ando con sueño y de turno
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, ni idea! segun me dijeron eso se dijo o se concluyo en el asado
<SergioMeneses> andresm, linaporras ↑↑↑
<andresm> se discutio pero kedamos pendientes de definir k hacer
<andresm> lo k pasa es k el ppal problema k hay con el facebook
<JoseGutierrez> se hubiese comunicado primero antes de tomar acciones a la lista de la comunidad
<andresm> es k la informacion de soporte se pierde
<andresm> y no keda registro de la mismz
<andresm> como si keda en la lista o en shappado etc
<CesarGomez> si, eso es un buen punto andresm
<andresm> y pues nos explicaron k la unica solucion para eso era dejar el grupo como estaba antes k era una pagina 
<andresm> por lo k eso tiene rss
<CesarGomez> lo malo esque se debio enviar un correo a la lista, dando las razones, o por lo menos ese correo no lo lei
<andresm> y lo podemos unir con el website de ubuntu.co
<JoseGutierrez> de acuerdo con CesarGomez
<andresm> de  ttal modo k kede registrado
<SergioMeneses> andresm, claro! por el planet
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> muy buena idea
<andresm> sip
<andresm> pero no supe pork se ejecuto
<andresm> si apenas la discutimos
<andresm> y revisando hoy
<andresm> veo k hay 3 grupos
<SergioMeneses> andresm, si! son un resto de grupos
<andresm> cada uno con 200 a 500 usuarios mas o menox
<SergioMeneses> pero no son nuestros
<SergioMeneses> solo el de 500
<SergioMeneses> q lo administraba hollman y elkin
<SergioMeneses> pero la propuesta del fanpage es buena... no lo habia visto desde ese punto
<andresm> bueno toca preguntarle a forigua a ver si el sabe k paso
<andresm> si claro...  lo k pasa es k el error
<andresm> realmente se cometio cuando creamos el grupo con chat en vez de mantener el k teniamos... pero ya a lo hecho pecho...  
<andresm> pongame la tarea de descifrar k paso
<andresm> y a ver como consolidamos de nuevo eso...
<SergioMeneses> andresm, vale... tenes razon
<SergioMeneses> andresm, CesarGomez JoseGutierrez linaporras otro tema?
<SergioMeneses> duda
<SergioMeneses> sugerencia
<SergioMeneses> comentario
<SergioMeneses> ...
<CesarGomez> ya los hice
<CesarGomez> no tengo mas
<andresm> ahhhh
<andresm> pere
<andresm> mandenme sus direcciones
<andresm> y les ,ando cds para k tengan
<andresm> y repartan
<andresm> los de bogota si les toca visitarme
<andresm> de resto les mando por servientrega
<CesarGomez> correo o por aquí ?
<andresm> por mail pls
<JoseGutierrez> listo pero andresm ya  tienes mi direccion....??
<andresm> asi puedo imprimir mas facil el envelope
<SergioMeneses> andresm, CesarGomez JoseGutierrez armamos un hilo en la lista del concilio
<SergioMeneses> asi tenemos eso de na en inventario
<SergioMeneses> mejor
<andresm> enviemelz de nuevo por fa
<andresm> sip
<andresm> perfect
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<SergioMeneses> andresm, pregunta... tiene porta cds? llevo un año pidiendo uno!!!
<CesarGomez> ko
<CesarGomez> oiga si xD!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, CesarGomez armo el correo y agregan sus datos ok?
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses ok
<andresm> de lo k vi no mandaron pero si hay algun se lo mando
<JoseGutierrez> Ok SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> andresm, CesarGomez JoseGutierrez linaporras algun otro tema de rapidez?
<SergioMeneses> aaaaa
<SergioMeneses> se me olvidaba
<SergioMeneses> no se valla
<andresm> lo otro es k el chistecito costo $77K
<SergioMeneses> 1 seg
<CesarGomez> eso andresm, si se le enrreda algo  mas bienvenido xD!
<CesarGomez> o.O
<andresm> ya he pagado como $200k en los envios de cds 
<SergioMeneses> soy ante FB pero porq es el unico registro que tengo hasta el momento
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, JoseGutierrez andresm linaporras 
<SergioMeneses> miren
<SergioMeneses> https://www.facebook.com/sergioandresmeneses
<linaporras> momento
<SergioMeneses> hay aparece un mensaje de leandro gomes
<SergioMeneses> gomez
<linaporras> en relacion con lo del facebook
<SergioMeneses> me van a postular al loco-council
<linaporras> acordamos que no migraramos todavia
<linaporras> qeu ahce poco se habai creado el grupo nuevo
<linaporras> que podía ser contraproducente
<linaporras> y sigue sin parecerme
<linaporras> no entiendo porque fueron haciendo las cosas asi como asi
<SergioMeneses> mmm... oks linaporras 
<linaporras> y ademas a si fue Jhosman la tarea de el era clara, iba enfocada a mirar que estaba sucediendo con el servidor de la UNAL
<linaporras> no mas
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<linaporras> y esperen me termino de adelantar en la lecutra
<andresm> linaporras:  ni idea...  de pronto forigua la tiene mas clara...
<SergioMeneses> bueno andresm CesarGomez JoseGutierrez la idea es q proximamente les toca ayudarme con un testimonio
<SergioMeneses> aunque leandro me dijo q el mismo me postulaba
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses, cuenta con el mio ;)
<SergioMeneses> pero que sin embargo tuviera ordenada la wiki
<JoseGutierrez> claro que si SergioMenses cuenta con el testimonio de mi parte
<JoseGutierrez> :)
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno ese es mi aviso :D
<SergioMeneses> andresm, JoseGutierrez CesarGomez linaporras algun otro tema?
<linaporras> super Sergio felicitaciones
<linaporras> bueno y como podemos colaborarle a andres
<linaporras> con el gasto x los cds
<SergioMeneses> andresm, lo de los cds se recupera! ;)
<CesarGomez> si felicitaciones a JoseGutierrez  por la memebresia de ubuntu xD!
<andresm> me toca sonsacarle a forigua platica del asado 
<andresm> oiga si
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, JoseGutierrez eso eso!
<andresm> jose y cesar se ganaron lo del membership, cierto?
<JoseGutierrez> gracias CesarGomez igualmente para ti brother 
<SergioMeneses> si van al sitio de locos hay todavia esta el post en primera plana
<linaporras> Cuña: si alguien en la fiesta de Uco se encontró un mp3 de sony e smio porfa devolverlo!!!!!!
<andresm> congrats
<SergioMeneses> andresm, siiii
<SergioMeneses> andresm, oe le mandaron mensaje
<linaporras> Felicitaciones Upa Uoa!!!!
<SergioMeneses> bueno en general... les ha gustado mucho el trabajo de u-co
<CesarGomez> jajajaj si 
<SergioMeneses> es mas nos felicitaron a los Colombianos
<SergioMeneses> muy chevere
<CesarGomez> ese dia nos tomamos la meeting jajajaj xD!
<SergioMeneses> sirve postear en el planet y demas
<CesarGomez> yo por ahi guarde el log xD!
<andresm> :D
<SergioMeneses> andresm, CesarGomez JoseGutierrez linaporras a las 22:43 doy por termina la meeting!
<SergioMeneses> muchas gracias por la asistencia
<SergioMeneses> y nos vemos dentro de 15 días
<andresm> igusl recuerden k necesitamos seguir creciendo y consolidando gente
<SergioMeneses> andresm, ya estoy redactando el email
<SergioMeneses> andresm, eso eso!
<SergioMeneses> yo tengo evento dentro de 15 dias en pamplona!!!
<linaporras> bueno que duerman
<SergioMeneses>  /o/
<linaporras> Uyyy 
<SergioMeneses> buena noche!
<linaporras> jeje
<linaporras> que les vaya bien
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses recuerdale a daniel estar en la proxima para la votacion 
<linaporras> ; D
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, JoseGutierrez atentos q ya mando el email para andresm 
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, seguro!
<SergioMeneses> es mas tiene q enviar excusa
<SergioMeneses> xD
<CesarGomez> vale, que descansen 
<andresm> bye
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses, CesarGomez nos vemos el sabado para lo de documentacion :)
<SergioMeneses> oks oks
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, eso!
<andresm> SergioMeneses:  JoseGutierrez  de esas reuniones de documentacion estan dejando logs?.?
<SergioMeneses> andresm, las anteriores no se!
<SergioMeneses> andresm, no no existe
<SergioMeneses> de momento
<SergioMeneses> pero desde la proxima vamos a armarlos
<SergioMeneses> ya q tenemos un miembro nuevo
<SergioMeneses> y vamos a organizarnos mejor
<andresm> ok
<SergioMeneses> sin embargo el LP esta todo el registro y documentacion del proyecto
<SergioMeneses> :D
<andresm> eso es importante para las generaciones futuras
<JoseGutierrez> logs no se guardan en un registro por fechas... pero la verdad no recuerdo muy bien en que fecha nos hemos reunidos
<SergioMeneses> eso si esta al día
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, igual yo...
<SergioMeneses> es q no hemos sido muy constantes con las fechas
<SergioMeneses> por eso toca mejorar en ese aspecto
<SergioMeneses> :D
<andresm> hehe
<andresm> frescos
<andresm> esto no es una maraton
<SergioMeneses> andresm, hay envie el email
<JoseGutierrez> jajaja maraton ubuntera :)
<SergioMeneses> andresm, tengo dos eventos ahorita en noviembre
<SergioMeneses> uno aqui en la ciudad 
<SergioMeneses> y otro en pamplona
<andresm> super
<SergioMeneses> asi que sea generoso con la donacion
<SergioMeneses> :D
<andresm> hehehe
<SergioMeneses> andresm, fresco...
 * SergioMeneses mira el suelo
<andresm> oiga forigua xe kedo con mi pinza para la carne :/  linaporras  k hago?
 * JoseGutierrez si de pronto tienes un lazo o de esos porta usb me lo puedes donar para cali
<andresm> burno chicos nos vemos pues
<andresm> saludos
<andresm> me voy pa la cas
<andresm> a
<SergioMeneses> andresm, buena noche
<SergioMeneses> saludos a samuel
<JoseGutierrez> vale lo mismo andresm que descanses brother
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses, linaporras que pasen feliz noche Bye :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, exitos!
<SergioMeneses> q descanse
<Nega> y esto que es??
<SergioMeneses> Nega, ?
<linaporras> que duerman
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, bye
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-10-27
<jean> hola
<jean> tengo un problema con Ubuntu 11.10
<jean> me sale este error:
<jean> BUSYBOX v1.18.4 (Ubuntu 1:1.18.4-ubuntu2) built-in shel (ash)ENTER 'help' for a list of built-in comands 
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-10-29
<CesarGomez> Don SergioMeneses 2:00
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, como vamos
<SergioMeneses> siks
<SergioMeneses> esperemos hasta las y 5
<CesarGomez> pues bien aqui peleando con ares, amule y vuze :S
<CesarGomez> oks como mande patron :P
<CesarGomez> tons me sigo la lucha 3 minutos mas
 * CesarGomez al ataque!
<JoseGutierrez> buenas tardes a todos !!!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, como vamos¿
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, listo empecemos mientras
<JoseGutierrez> bn gracias a DIOS
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, me alegra
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, estas?
<JoseGutierrez> y el compañero nuevo no esta??
<SergioMeneses> no no ha llegado
<SergioMeneses> pero de momento necesito q trabajemos nosotros porque tengo q trabajar en un momento
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, ?
<CesarGomez> ñor 
<SergioMeneses> oks oks estamos
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos
<CesarGomez> JoseGutierrez o/
<SergioMeneses> les explico
<SergioMeneses> hay dos tareas de suma urgencia
<JoseGutierrez> hola CesarGomez
<SergioMeneses> asi q las explico y uds deciden cual toman! les parece?
<JoseGutierrez> dale de una
<SergioMeneses> lo primero q debemos hacer es modificar estos iconos https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/topWiki
<SergioMeneses> poniendo la descripcion en la parte inferior de cada icono
<SergioMeneses> entonces quedaria un icono
<SergioMeneses> y debajo por lo menos deberia decir "wiki" o "ubuntu-co" para el primer icono
<SergioMeneses> el segundo deberia decir: "sitio web"
<SergioMeneses> el tercero"proyectos"
<SergioMeneses> y asi hasta terminar
<SergioMeneses> solo hay q mirar la descripcion del vinculo y hay se sabe q nombre lleva
<SergioMeneses> ....
<SergioMeneses> la segunda
<SergioMeneses> es armar la wiki de reuniones del proyecto de documentacion empezando por esta reunion
<SergioMeneses> esas son las dos tareas mas importantes
<SergioMeneses> asi q JoseGutierrez o CesarGomez cual escogen?
<CesarGomez> para la segunda se empezaria con esta reunion ?
<SergioMeneses> si
<CesarGomez> es decir esta reunion es la · 1
<SergioMeneses> se arma la wiki y se hace la minuta de esta reunion
<CesarGomez> #1 **
<SergioMeneses> como se hacen en el concilio
<SergioMeneses> aja
<JoseGutierrez> las imagenes originales se sacan del mismo link que enviastes
<CesarGomez> minuta = tareas pendientes y eso ?
<SergioMeneses> la primera reunión oficial documentada xD
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, aja... no pendientes! asignadas
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, las imagenes estan en la wiki
<SergioMeneses> y yo se las envie si mal no recuerdo
<SergioMeneses> sino mira
<SergioMeneses> abres la wiki
<SergioMeneses> y vas al link q dice adjuntos
<SergioMeneses> hay estan todas las imagenes
<SergioMeneses> ojoooooooo
<SergioMeneses> las imagenes deben conservar el mismo tamaño
<JoseGutierrez> la verdad yo sigo teniendo problemas para adjuntar imagenes de tipo local en la wiki?? no se porque
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, haz visto el link q dice adjuntos?
<SergioMeneses> arriba
<SergioMeneses> en el panel principal
<SergioMeneses> eso lo arreglaron ya
<CesarGomez> para armar la wiki es necesario crear una nueva pagina ?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, si
<CesarGomez> y se llamaria ?
<SergioMeneses> y direccionarla a la wiki del proyecto
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Documentacion
<SergioMeneses> reuniones
<SergioMeneses> eso no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> reuniones/X
<SergioMeneses> donde X es el # de reunion
<CesarGomez> es decir https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Documentacion/reunion/1 ??
<SergioMeneses> no no no
<SergioMeneses> algo asi https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Documentacion
<SergioMeneses> y queda https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Documentacion/29-10-2011
<SergioMeneses> asi
<SergioMeneses> ojo hay q incluir el log de esta reunion y todo
<SergioMeneses> normal como si fuera una reunion del concilio
<SergioMeneses> ...todas las reuniones siguen el mismo formato
<CesarGomez> ya entendi, el log lo sacamos de el ubuntulog no ?
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, ya encontraste los adjuntos?
<JoseGutierrez> si señor
<SergioMeneses> la idea JoseGutierrez CesarGomez es q los iconos queden asi https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam
<SergioMeneses> si los ven
<SergioMeneses> con una pequeña leyenda
<CesarGomez> siks aspero :-|
<SergioMeneses> esa es la idea
<JoseGutierrez> mumy chevere 
<SergioMeneses> con eso vamos armando la versión 2.0 de la wiki
<CesarGomez> deme un minuto intento hacer la segunda tarea aer si es mas o menos asi
<SergioMeneses> bueno CesarGomez JoseGutierrez tienen algunas ideas para tomar en cuenta?
<SergioMeneses> mejoras?
<SergioMeneses> o cosas por hacer?
<CesarGomez> pues no la verdad solo quiero intentar hacerlo para si si es asi la idea que tienes
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, guiate por la wiki de las reuniones del concilio
<SergioMeneses> solo q no tenemos un TODO
<SergioMeneses> porq en cada reunion miramos lo q se hace... 
<JoseGutierrez_> muchachos me salio un mensaje de error de frenode y me saco
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez_, mmm... tienes registrado el nomre?
<JoseGutierrez_> no se como registrarlo
<SergioMeneses> nombre?
<SergioMeneses> eso me recuerda que tienen q hacer lo del cloack
<JoseGutierrez_> ??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez_, no registraste nick!!!!
<SergioMeneses> mmm... para la membership tenias q tenerlo registrado
<JoseGutierrez_> no sabia que habia que registrar el nick y por donde se hace eso??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez_, mmm.... 
<SergioMeneses> hay si tenemos un problema grande
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, como vas con lo tuyo?
<CesarGomez> en eso ando pero no logro que quede la tabla
<SergioMeneses> cual tabla?
<SergioMeneses> acuerdate q no tenemos todo
<SergioMeneses> monta la primera meeting
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses perdon te pregunto por donde se registra el nick??
<SergioMeneses> solo eso
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, esperate porq tu nick ya esta vinculado a tu cuenta de LP
<SergioMeneses> hay q averiguar como cambiarlo
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses es decir una tabla donde diga la tarea y el responsable no ?
<SergioMeneses> porq si ese nick ya esta registrado no podemos hacer el cloack
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, no esa tabla no
<SergioMeneses> solo debe decir
<SergioMeneses> el log
<SergioMeneses> la fecha
<SergioMeneses> los asistentes
<SergioMeneses> los temas tratados
<SergioMeneses> y las tareas asignadas
<SergioMeneses> pero ponlas en una lista simple
<SergioMeneses> nada de tablas
<SergioMeneses> no te enrredes
<CesarGomez> oks
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, si sabe como hacer lo de las imagenes?
<JoseGutierrez> perdon te pregunto las imagenes png al editarlas no se disminuye su calidad??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, cuando las guardes les pones la mayor calidad con el gimp
<SergioMeneses> la calidad la muestra como una barra
<SergioMeneses> 0-100
<JoseGutierrez> bueno dale yo he  editado imagenes pero no sabia lo de la calidad... voy a trabajarle a eso !!!!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, excelente....
<SergioMeneses> cuando tengas todas las imagenes envialas para poderlas ver en u correo
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseGutierrez> una pregunta la misma cabecera o el top van replicado en todas las wiki de ubuntu-co
<JoseGutierrez> ??
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> eso es automatico
<SergioMeneses> ejejejeje
<CesarGomez> como hago para que me queden de forma vertical :-|
<SergioMeneses> pero de momento solo haz las imagenes
<SergioMeneses> no edites la wiki todavia
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, vertical?
<CesarGomez> si osea esque me quedan asi:
<CesarGomez> asistencia:
<JoseGutierrez> si listo yo edito las imagenes y a mas tardar mañana en horas de la tarde se las envio al correo..
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses JoseGutierrez CesarGomez
<CesarGomez> yo quiero que queden 
<SergioMeneses> pues pulsa enter
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses
<CesarGomez> JoseGutierrez
<CesarGomez> CesarGomez
<SergioMeneses> tiene q ser doble lineado
<SergioMeneses> osea CesarGomez (enter, enter) JoseGutierrez (enter, enter)
<CesarGomez> ahhh es con doble enter xD!
<SergioMeneses> aja
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, puedes descargar los adjuntos cuantas veces quieras
<SergioMeneses> para q trabajes
<SergioMeneses> por si se daña alguno ;)
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses, Josegutierrez https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Documentacion/29-10-2011
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, a ver
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, te falta la minuta como tal: una bbreve descripcion de lo que se trato en la reunión
<SergioMeneses> de resto todo excelente!
<SergioMeneses> esa es la idea
<SergioMeneses> ...aqui lo importante es documentar de manera rapida y sencilla
<CesarGomez> oks
<SergioMeneses> porq los procesos muy largos son cansones
<SergioMeneses> mas si son poco "estimulantes" como documentar o armar wikis
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, CesarGomez bueno algo para agregar a esta charla?
<CesarGomez> nope ya estoy haciendo la minuta para ver que tal
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, oks oks
<JoseGutierrez> no por el momento y voy a trabajarle a las imagens y se las envio al correo
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, copia a todos!
<JoseGutierrez> a todos es decir al concilio y al miembro nuevo
<JoseGutierrez> ??
<JoseGutierrez> o a la lista general...??
<SergioMeneses> no.... a todos nosotros los del proyecto
<SergioMeneses> y si
<SergioMeneses> incluido el miemmbro nuevo
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> lastima q no haya venido :S
<SergioMeneses> deberia configurar la lista de lp :S
<JoseGutierrez> listo dale...  a proposito SergioMeneses mi suscripcion al equipo de soporte se va a venceer la proxima semana como la renuevo=??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, tiene q hablar con el lider de ese proyecto
<JoseGutierrez> y usted es el lider de lider jajajaa
<SergioMeneses> aja
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses, JoseGutierrez: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Documentacion/29-10-2011
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, excelente!
<SergioMeneses> ahora
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, CesarGomez 
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, ud va a escribir un correo
<SergioMeneses> donde incluya a el concilio y la lista general
<SergioMeneses> informando de la reunion
<SergioMeneses> y le anexa la wiki de la reunion
<CesarGomez> okz
<SergioMeneses> y JoseGutierrez vos respondes a ese correo anexando las imagenes
<SergioMeneses> para q todos las vean
<SergioMeneses> y se vea lo que se va trabajando
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> asi quedamos mejor
<JoseGutierrez> listo voy a trabajarle a las imagenes y a mas tardar las envio mañana me comprometo en eso !!!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, dale cuando puedas!
<SergioMeneses> eso no hay problema
<CesarGomez> momento con las imagenes no es mas si no poner el nombre no ?
<SergioMeneses> quedamos esperando las imagenes! cuando las tengas seguimos trabajando con el top
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, si
<SergioMeneses> pero deben conservar el mismo tamañop
<SergioMeneses> creo q sonde 64x64
<SergioMeneses> o algo asi
<SergioMeneses> no recuerdo bien!
<CesarGomez> si son de 64x64
<CesarGomez> yo las tengo
<CesarGomez> eso creo pues desde que las edite
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, las editaste?
<SergioMeneses> bueno igual estan en la wiki
<SergioMeneses> en la parte de adjuntos
<CesarGomez> pues las arregle recuerdas hace resto de las primeras reuniones que tubimos
<SergioMeneses> hay se consiguen
<SergioMeneses> aaaa si
<SergioMeneses> pasar las svg a pn
<SergioMeneses> png
<SergioMeneses> si si si
<CesarGomez> exacto
<Riveryk> buenas tardes, tenia ubuntu 11.04 y funcionaba perfecto, lo actualice al 11.10 y no me aparecen las redes inalambricas quien me puede colaborar???
<SergioMeneses> Riveryk, en este canal no se da soporte, puedes preguntar en #ubuntu-es
<Riveryk> gracias
<CesarGomez> Riveryk Saludos puedes postear la pregunta en el canal Ubuntu-co, de seguro alguien te ayudara
<SergioMeneses> Riveryk, no hay lio ;)
<SergioMeneses> bueno JoseGutierrez CesarGomez si no hay nada mas q discutir o incluir vamos terminando la reunion
<CesarGomez> JoseGutierrez eso lo puedes hacer de una con inkscape
<CesarGomez> asegurate de que este en 300ppp la resolución, y lo exportas a png
<JoseGutierrez> gracias por la recomendacion CesarGomez
<SergioMeneses> asegurate que todas la imagenes conservenn el mismo nombre y la extension .png
<CesarGomez> no hay problem si necesitas una mano me dices :P
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, eso eso! gracias por la colaboracion
<CesarGomez> ahhh si necesitas las imagenes yo las tengo te las envio ?
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses, podemos agregar al top algunas de las que tienen en la Wiki de Uruguay como LP ?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, arma la propuesta y la anexas al correo
<SergioMeneses> a mi me gusta
<SergioMeneses> eso si siempre y cuando el icono se ajuste a los demas no hay lio :)
<SergioMeneses> podemos aggregar todos los que uds crean convenientes
<SergioMeneses> :D
<CesarGomez> como buscamos iconos ? o los podemos crear?
<SergioMeneses> la idea es q uds tambien nos aporten ideas
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, como quieras
<SergioMeneses> arma la propuesta y la discutimos entre todos :D
<CesarGomez> vale 
<JoseGutierrez> CesarGomez es un duro en diseño :)
<SergioMeneses> digo discutirlo porq somos un equipo
<SergioMeneses> :D
<CesarGomez> JoseGutierrez gracias por el cumplido jajajaja , :P
<CesarGomez> como te dije antes si necesitas ayuda con lo de las imagenes no mas me comentas y de una le hacemos ;)
<JoseGutierrez> listo breve parce ya se en que medio te localizo jajajaaj
<CesarGomez> jajajajaj xD!
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses ese correo que asunto lleva ?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, reunion del proyecto de documentacion
<SergioMeneses> me parece :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos me retiro ya!
<SergioMeneses> q la pasen bien
<SergioMeneses> estamos en contacto...
<SergioMeneses> luego programamos la proxima reunion cuando tengamos lo demas listo
<jairobh> buenas
<jairobh> nadie por aqui
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-10-24
<rauna911> hola
<rauna911> necesito ayuda
<rauna911> instale ubunto en mi laptop
<rauna911> y no sé cómo ver el contenido de un dvd
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-10-26
<juaz2000> ola
<juaz2000> olaa
<all> Buenas tardes}
<Guest67178> quiero saber .. si se encuentra un miembre de la pagina ubuntu-co
<Guest67178> requiero colaboración con la configuracion de mi squid
<Guest67178> ???
<Guest67178> hi
<Guest67178> ??
<Guest67178> hola
<Guest67178> y que esperas que haga con eso
<Guest67178> quieres que haga un pint
<Guest67178> quit
<Guest67178> quit:
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-10-27
<Guest26081> h
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-10-21
<Fergoga> hola buenos dias
<Fergoga> soy usuario de windows y desarrollo software
<Fergoga> actualemente me quiero pasar a linux (ubuntu)
<Fergoga> que consejos me dan o que me recomiendan
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-10-23
<ALfonsoLaverder> buenas noches
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-10-24
<julianarmando> alooooooooooooooo
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, saludos
<julianarmando> jeje como que hoy no llegaran tmapoco?
<andrewmuj> hola jaimerave julianarmando ofprieto SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> saludos andrewmuj
<SergioMeneses> como va todo?
<andrewmuj> k mas SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> andrewmuj, trabajando en proyectos de ubuntu, ando agregando ubuntugnome a testdrive https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/testdrive/ubuntugnome
<SergioMeneses> y uds q mas?
<andrewmuj> super
<SergioMeneses> andrewmuj, si, me falta empaquetarlo y correrlo, aveces gtk molesta
<julianarmando> Buenas buenas
<andrewmuj> hola julianarmando .
<andrewmuj> supongo que no hay reunión hoy...
<andrewmuj> voy a seguir viendo
<andrewmuj> S.H.I.E.L.D.
<andrewmuj> :D
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, andrewmuj como q no
<SergioMeneses> llevan casi meses sin reunirse
<SergioMeneses> q les esta pasando?
<SergioMeneses> eso esta grave... mucho
<julianarmando> no aparecen, antes hoy aparecio gente, todos los proyectos estan caidos
<julianarmando> yo estoy detras de una informacion para subir la aplicacion de android desde campus party y jumm :S
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, mmm... fail
<SergioMeneses> bueno... yo siempre estare a disposicion del concilio cuando sea necesario
<andrewmuj> jajaja
<andrewmuj> tan lambon
<julianarmando> eso es, yo creo que ahorita envio un correo a ver si se ponen serios xD
<andrewmuj> +1 julianarmando
<SergioMeneses> andrewmuj, no es lambon, pero si hay q trabajar... no deje mi espacio en el concilio para esto =/
<SergioMeneses> ve' y el jhosman anda en FB
<SergioMeneses> vamos bn
<SergioMeneses> ah por cierto señores me seleccionaron para continuar dos años mas en el LC ;)
<ofprieto> Hola jaimerave
<ofprieto> Buen dia
<jaimerave> Hola ofprieto, buenos dias
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-10-23
<ofprietopasito> hola martha
<martha> hola Oscar
<ofprietopasito> la reunion esta ara las 9 falta media hora jjeje
<Oscar> IngForigua: welcome
<chite> naudy: compañero de la lucha buenas noches
<chite> martha: hello
<chite> Oscar: martha es la pelada que le tome una foto sexy y me obligo a borrarla?
<chite> jcqr123: kiai
<jcqr123> kiai patron
<chite> mk aca con mucho sueño
<JoseLuisC> Donde está el patrón
<Oscar> si seño chite
<chite> JoseLuisC: cual de todos?
<Oscar> martha:  me la dejo cano sinalmuerzo y ella ayudo jeejejje
<JoseLuisC> jajajajajaj
<JoseLuisC> Hola martha
<JoseLuisC> Ya eres famosa
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<martha> si eso veo
<Oscar> hola dooctora linaporras
<JoseLuisC> Doc.! linaporras
<JoseLuisC> Welcome
<chite> Kiai Doctora Ingeniera linaporras
<linaporras> Kiai chite
<chite> jajajajajajaja
<jcqr123> disque chite hahaha
<chite> okay
<linaporras> Buenas noches JoseLuisC y Oscar
<chite> me voy
<linaporras> Jajaja chite
<linaporras> Jajajaja esos apodos que se pone...
<linaporras> Hoy podemos usar meetingology
<donfori> Buenas noches apenas llegue
<linaporras> Cuando llegue Brayan que hasta donde recuerdo es el moderador. Podeemos probar meetingology
<Oscar> comoesl cosajejje
<Oscar> linaporras:  eso es el bot?
<donfori> kiai meetingology
<Oscar> start meetingology
<JoseLuisC> linaporras, brayan no puede usar el meet porque no es ubuntumember
<JoseLuisC> eso dijo don SergioMeneses
<Oscar> lol
<donfori> meetingology: a verda que tengo que tener nick de super vaca
<meetingology> donfori: Error: "a" is not a valid command.
<linaporras> Como q no
<linaporras> Si inventan
<JoseLuisC> oiga no hagan enojar a meetingology que nos bannea
<JoseLuisC> jaja
<donfori> meetingology: verda que ud solo obedece a ubuntu members?
<meetingology> donfori: Error: "verda" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> yo dije q no tenia op sobre los canales
<JoseLuisC> ahahahahahahahah
<JoseLuisC> ese meetingology no saluda ni nada
<donfori> meetingology: vas a ver  ala salida hp
<meetingology> donfori: Error: "vas" is not a valid command.
<donfori> bueno ya serios
<linaporras> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Oct 23 02:01:39 2014 UTC.  The chair is linaporras. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<JoseLuisC> #startmeeting
<meetingology> JoseLuisC: Error: Can't start another meeting, one is in progress.
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, no deberia empezarla brayan?
<Oscar> meetingology: forigua se merece un chite
<meetingology> Oscar: Error: "forigua" is not a valid command.
<JoseLuisC> #stopmeeting
<JoseLuisC> A mi no me hace caso
<donfori> #endmeeting
<JoseLuisC> jajaja
<JoseLuisC> #endmeeting
<Oscar> jajja
<linaporras> Mmm síp... son las 9 ya... nop
<linaporras> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Oct 23 02:02:46 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-co-meeting/2014/ubuntu-co-meeting.2014-10-23-02.01.moin.txt
<JoseLuisC> linaporras, tiene rosca con don meetingology
<Oscar> meetingology: ping
<meetingology> pong
<Oscar> jajajja
<JoseLuisC> jajajajhaahhahaa
<linaporras> Jaja no es q el q lo empieza ps lo termina... I guess
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, lo que dices es verdad pero el concilio debe iniciarla ;)
<linaporras> Jajajajajaja
<linaporras> Ps x eso...
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, donfori lean la documentacion jajaja
<linaporras> Cual es el problema de q la inicie yo
<JoseLuisC> deberia iniciarla el moderador
<JoseLuisC> es todo
<Oscar> ¬¬
<JoseLuisC> no es ningun problema
<donfori> meetingology: ola k ase logueando o ke ase
<meetingology> donfori: Error: "ola" is not a valid command.
<linaporras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<linaporras> Eso sip
<Oscar> meetingology: ipconfig
<meetingology> Oscar: Error: "ipconfig" is not a valid command.
<linaporras> alguien q llame a Bryan
<linaporras> *brayab
<linaporras> *brayan jajaj
<JoseLuisC> ya ya va llegando
<SergioMeneses> si en 5 no ha llegado la arrancamos nosotros
<linaporras> Forigua... gaste 100 pa llamar al macho
<linaporras> Muy de acuerdo
<donfori> (21:04:19) kubot: donfori: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<donfori> jajajajajaja ese bot si me quiere
<linaporras> Jajaajjajaja jajajajajaja
<JoseLuisC> Oiga
<JoseLuisC> hoy no viene don mujica?
<linaporras> No sep...
<linaporras> Quizá nop...
<linaporras> Pere le digo
<linaporras> Ya le dije... esperemos a ver...
<linaporras> Ya hay quorum... deberíamos empezar
<SergioMeneses> donfori, JoseLuisC Oscar empezamos nosotros?
<JoseLuisC> Entonces quien va moderar?
<SergioMeneses> podria hacerlo cualquiera de nosotros
<linaporras> Cualquiera de nosotros...
<JoseLuisC> Ok
<Oscar> por mi parte si de una
<linaporras> Alguien quiere?
<JoseLuisC> si inicie esto
<JoseLuisC> que comience meneses que conoce al don meet
<linaporras> Jajajaja alguien a parte de Oscar... Oscar está q juega con meetigology
<linaporras> Jajajaja
<linaporras> Esa idea me gusta
<JoseLuisC> SergioMeneses, inicie esta vaina
<SergioMeneses> #startmeeting Reunion del Concilio Oct-22-2014
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Oct 23 02:09:34 2014 UTC.  The chair is SergioMeneses. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<SergioMeneses> #chair SergioMeneses
<meetingology> Current chairs: SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> saludos compañeros
<JoseLuisC> Que tal SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> buenas noches!... para mantener un registro organizado por favor hablar solo de los temas de la reunion
<linaporras> Recibido.
<SergioMeneses> si tienen otros temas por favor usar el canal alterno
 * donfori esta distraido
<JoseLuisC> Copiado...
<SergioMeneses> se suponia que el moderado debia ser Brayan pero no pudo llegar a tiempo, asi que esperamos que en una proxima oportunidad nos acompañe
<BrayanBautista> Buenas noches donfori jcqr123 JoseLuisC linaporras martha naudy Oscar SergioMeneses
<BrayanBautista> Que pena por la demora
<donfori> kiai moderador
<JoseLuisC> Saludos BrayanBautista
<SergioMeneses> algunos de los temas que debemos tratar la noche de hoy se encuentran en el siguiente enlace
<SergioMeneses> #link http://piratepad.net/7WpZxsxTgm
<angelrell369> Buenas noches comunidad
<JoseLuisC> Que tal angelrell369
<BrayanBautista> Perfecto
<JoseLuisC> SergioMeneses, comencemos entonces con la lista
<SergioMeneses> #topic Inauguracion de Los hacklabs
<BrayanBautista> Perfecto
<SergioMeneses> donfori, yo se que ud es quien apoya esta iniciativa
<SergioMeneses> nos puede contar algo al respecto
<donfori> Hola
<donfori> bueno señores
<donfori> la idea consiste en revivir las actividades que se hacian hace algunos años
<donfori> regalenmen un seg
<donfori> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/Hacklabs
<SergioMeneses> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/Hacklabs
<donfori> La idea es retomar estos laboratorios
<donfori> pero quiero que uds piensen 2 vainas
<SergioMeneses> donfori, la ultima edicion de esa wiki fue en 2010 :OOOO
<donfori> 1. cuando inaguramos la idea si uds la aprueban
<donfori> 2. cuando inician los haklabs
<donfori> y un  plus cuantas sesione sy que periocidad
<SergioMeneses> donfori, para eso necesitamos un lugar no?
<donfori> bueno yo he estado hablando con alginas personas
<donfori> sicas
<BrayanBautista> siga forigua
<donfori> iniciar con filosofia basica de SL y comunidades
<linaporras> Para eso también necesitamos los voluntarios que dictaran cada hacklab
<donfori> hasta llegar a temas tipo lpi 201
<donfori> voluntarios hay muchos
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, tiene razon! como se haria alli donfori
<donfori> 1. Esta andres castelblanco
<Oscar> linaporras: se hace convocatoria en lista, SergioMeneses en bogota esta hackbo y plata forma
<donfori> 2. esta este compadre
<JoseLuisC> donfori, se encargaría de liderar el proyecto ?
<donfori> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2014-October/041145.html
<SergioMeneses> Oscar, esa puede ser una buena idea
<donfori> 3 esta elsy que hable con ella el domingo
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, claro! quien mas jeje donfori al poder
<donfori> Todos enlistados y listos
<linaporras> Ve donfori, eso me encanta. Deberiamos armar el orden temático. Convocar a los voluntarios. Y organizar el mejor horario... supongo que eso sería los sábados. Y sería muy bueno poder grabarlos.
<donfori> bueno la ideas es inaugurar esto el dis 29 de noviembre
<donfori> la idea
<SergioMeneses> #link https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2014-October/041145.html
<linaporras> Me gusta
<donfori> y el reclutamiento seria durante todo diciembre y enero
<donfori> para iniciar en febrero
<angelrell369> Que tal un poco de gambas
<donfori> por que seamos sinceros diciembre y enero la gente quiere descansar y p...
<donfori> jaJAJAJAJAJ
<linaporras> Gambas?
<angelrell369> Soy nuevo en ubuntu y este programa es muy fácil para proyectos
<JoseLuisC> Yo opino que es una muy buena idea.  Pero hacerlo bien... Sacar una web, canal de youtube y organizar bien todos los contenidos que se vayan dando en videos, documentos y todo lo posible para no estar re-inventando la rueda cada que se haga un hacklab. Además si se replica en otras ciudades, estas personas ya tengan el trabajo adelantado y no toque empezar de nuevo.
<SergioMeneses> angelrell369, seguro! se puede explorar en el temario
<donfori> bueno tengo pendiente hablar con la fundacion correlibre para certificacion
<donfori> el objetivo final es:
<angelrell369> Bueno digo para los que somos nuevos
<donfori> 1. que la gente se pueda certificarse en lpi 101
<donfori> 2. que la gente pueda certificarse en 102
<donfori> 3 que la gente tenga nociones de 201
<BrayanBautista> exacto, pero tenemos que hacer desde un principio el temario y empezar a trabajar en base a eso construido
<linaporras> Diego ps yo lo que sugiero es que se arme el grupo y se cree toda la documentación. Y se arme esto como proyecto.
<donfori> 4. que la gente se pueda certificar en linux sysadmin
<JoseLuisC> Exacto
<BrayanBautista> +1 lina
<linaporras> I love it. Ese es, ese es donfori!
<donfori> si claro para eso se necesita:
<JoseLuisC> Podemos pedirle la ayuda a jhosman para sacar una pagina con subdominio y comenzar a estructurar todo
<donfori> que las redes sociales se enfoquen al reclutamiento
<linaporras> Y a partir de eso despegar.  donfori, la pregunta es qué hay que hacer para iniciar.
<linaporras> Porque creo que todos estamos motivados para que eso se lleve a cabo
<donfori> Sisarras
<linaporras> Y no requiere discusión sino acción
<donfori> Claro ya tengo a frank listo pa febrero
<angelrell369> Se debe delegar tareas
<JoseLuisC> donfori, lo que ha dicho lo tiene anotado ?
<donfori> como yo y elsy
<donfori> y andres
<donfori> Andres pero kronos no el ex patron
<donfori> Sisarras parce en mi cerebro
<donfori> Ahi esta papa
<jcqr123> yo tambien
<linaporras> Entonces creo que lo que debmoa djar como conclu de esta reu, es como se van a ejecutar los primeros pasos para que el proyecto sea fuerte y no se muera
<JoseLuisC> Anote donfori para comenzar la estructura
<donfori> ElsyG: esta lista pa eso tambien
<SergioMeneses> bueno donfori se tiene que empezar a documentar eso, comenzando por la wiki
<donfori> SergioMeneses: Claro compita
<donfori> Yo me pongo a eso
<donfori> y sabe que BrayanBautista pongame la tarea 0
<Oscar> hago anotacion yo habia creado un awiki para lpic ya
<donfori> Oscar: si mano por ahi tenia simulacros pa eso
<JoseLuisC> Cual es Oscar
<Oscar> me toca buscarla
<donfori> Bueno necesitamso que armen votacion pa que aprueben
<Oscar> es del año asado creo
<donfori> 1. el proyecto
<BrayanBautista> listo, entonces la primera tarea es empezar a documentar en la wiki por parte de forigua, si necesita ayuda nos comenta =D
<donfori> 2. si se aprueba la fecha
<linaporras> Y tarea 2 hacer la convocatoria para q más gente se sume a la realización (todavía paeticipacion en las actividades no) del proyecto
<SergioMeneses> donfori, yo diria que debemos empezar primero con un mail a la lista para delimitar ese proyecto y saber que podemos hacer
<JoseLuisC> Yo creo que la fecha no podriamos definirla ya... toca mirar como va
<donfori> SergioMeneses: se peude votar pelao o cuando ya este listo eso?
<donfori> Por que aun necesito reclutar gente y sitio
<linaporras> Agree SaMe. Aunque ya tiene una base, creo que puede fortalecerse más.
<SergioMeneses> donfori, cuando este listo mejor! me parece no se que opinen los demas.
<donfori> y el sitio esta embolatado por culpa mde BrayanBautista :(
<linaporras> De acuerdo con SaMe
<donfori> No me le quizo ayudar a miguel
<JoseLuisC> Yo no le veo problema... pero hay que hacer la wiki, comenzar a estructurar la vaina y cuando se vaya a iniciar pues votamos
<SergioMeneses> perfecto entonces!
<JoseLuisC> Quedamos así entonces donfori ?
<donfori> hau
<donfori> au
<donfori> pere
<donfori> que andaba borracho
<linaporras> Siguiente tema. Luego de muucho tiempo por fin llega mi temaaa
<SergioMeneses> #action donfori nos envia un email a la lista del concilio para empezar a trabajar en el proyecto, y comenzar la edicion de la wiki con SergioMeneses
<meetingology> ACTION: donfori nos envia un email a la lista del concilio para empezar a trabajar en el proyecto, y comenzar la edicion de la wiki con SergioMeneses
<donfori> Hay 2 sitios
<donfori> en 2009 o 2010
<donfori> el profe luis baquero
<donfori> en el marco del sfd 2009
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, no se preocupe por los temas , vamos a buen ritmo y lo que se podamos ;)
<donfori> me ofrecio las salas de sistemas
<donfori> para hacer hacklabs
<donfori> y ya en 2014 me desperte
<donfori> jajajajaja
<BrayanBautista> jajaja
<BrayanBautista> hasta que el man lo encontro en el sfd
<donfori> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> bien donfori ! (y)
<angelrell369> Y como se benefician los de afuera de bogota
<donfori> el otro sitio es hackbo
<donfori> angelrell369: la idea es que valla por hangout
<BrayanBautista> plataforma no se queda atras, ese sitio sigue en pie gracias a cobric
<donfori> o bueno lo que sea
<linaporras> Eso son detalles Diego. Que se deben definir de acuerdo a la disponibilidad y ademas se podrian variar...
<donfori> BrayanBautista: plataforma no se
<donfori> pero bueno ahi esta de 3ra
<SergioMeneses> listo damos por cerrado este tema de momento, ya donfori tiene su actividad y nos mantendra informados
<angelrell369> Gracias donfori
<donfori> por que se puede hablar con el profe luis baquero
<linaporras> De q lugar es el?
<donfori> pa que nos certifiquen eso de parte de la universidad los libertadores
<linaporras> Ahhhh weno weno.... eso es weno
<donfori> si se puede
<donfori> bueno quiero que considenren lo siguiente
<linaporras> Seria lo mejor. Un certificado de Educacion continuada. Pero no sé q tan complejo sda
<donfori> como tenemos ese lio de que los miembros oficiales bajo considerablemente los ultimos años
<donfori> que el certificado sea solo para ubuntu colombia members
<donfori> Por que en mis convicciones es - redes sociales + accion
<donfori> bueno que piensan uds
<donfori> osea todos entras free
<JoseLuisC> Me parece interesante
<SergioMeneses> donfori, eso me parece bien! pero como siempre se debe discutir
<linaporras> Mmm creo que deberiamos motivar pero no poner esa barrera Diego
<donfori> pero solo se certifican ubuntu colombia members
<Oscar> me siento algo perdido con que solo certifiquen ubuntu members
<JoseLuisC> Eso no es una barrera..  Ser ubuntu member no vale plata ni es imposible
<donfori> ubuntu colombia members
<JoseLuisC> aaa ubuntu colombia
<BrayanBautista> Osea que seria valido para el publico genera, pero la certificación va para ubuntu colombia member
<JoseLuisC> mucho más facil
<BrayanBautista> interesante
<linaporras> Mmm creo que lo que podemos hacer es durante el curso hacerlos members. No como un requisito sino como un proceso del mismo curso.
<donfori> BrayanBautista: sicas
<SergioMeneses> miembros oficiales de uco dice donfori
<SergioMeneses> eso creo
<donfori> SergioMeneses: Sicas
<amonerdj> Hora siii buenas
<donfori> amonerdj: kiai pana bn o ke
<JoseLuisC> +1 mio por lo de ubuntu co members
<BrayanBautista> +1
<amonerdj> Gracias lina por la info
<linaporras> Pereb que sergio abra votaciones
<linaporras> Con el bot
<SergioMeneses> bueno donfori arme bien esa propuesta en un mail y alli la continuamos!
<donfori> Peren hay que votas esto señores
<Oscar> jajjajjaja sin regañar doctora linaporras
<donfori> a bueno SergioMeneses
<donfori> mejor
<linaporras> De nada. Bienvenido. Estamos discutiendo el tema de hacklabs.
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, cual votacion?
<JoseLuisC> Si mejor lo terminamos por correo
<linaporras> Los mas unos jajaja
<JoseLuisC> Aún no podemos votar de cosas que no van a pasar hasta que comencemos
<donfori> pero quiero que la propuesta sea bien bonita que neustra jefa de un video motivacional con su belleza jijiji
<SergioMeneses> ah pero eso no es nada para votar jajaja
<JoseLuisC> jaja
<SergioMeneses> bueno sigamos!
 * donfori se siente apenado
<linaporras> Jajajjajaja quién es la jefa?
<SergioMeneses> #topic     Teprotejo.org - Organización Que Promueve el Respeto a la Infancia
<SergioMeneses> quien propuso ese tema
<donfori> La jefa
<Oscar> bieneatrazado
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, BrayanBautista donfori Oscar
<JoseLuisC> SergioMeneses, donfori   Dejemos entonces como meta para la próxima reunión la wiki y correos de la propuesta?... Y seguimos con el siguiente tema
<Oscar> desde hace dos reuniones
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, ya salio la accion para ese tema ;)
<JoseLuisC> Ok
<JoseLuisC> Entonces continuamos ?
<linaporras> Bueno ese tema surge de una reunión que se realizo hacia mediados del año
<linaporras> A la cual fui invitada como miembro de Uco
<JoseLuisC> Pero cambiemos el topic entonces meetingology
<JoseLuisC> SergioMeneses,
<amonerdj> Mmm bn
<linaporras> Y ps a la que me toco ir solita. La propuesta es muy sencilla. Consiste en que UCo promueva la estrategia teprotejo
<amonerdj> Que es eso d teprotrjo
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, pero que es eso? algun link o algo asi?
<SergioMeneses> que ganamos por apoyar eso?
 * donfori ese olor a doña juana me tiene mareado
<JoseLuisC> Es como una campaña por el respeto por la infancia
<JoseLuisC> creo
<BrayanBautista> http://teprotejo.org/index.php/es/
<amonerdj> Leyendo
<donfori> #link  http://teprotejo.org/index.php/es/
<JoseLuisC> Es decir...  que Uco  se una oficialmente a la campaña? linaporras
<linaporras> Creada por RedPaPaz. Que ya es apoyada por diferentes organizaciones gubernamentales y no gubernamentales
<linaporras> Cuyo objetivo es claro: proteger a los niños de los delitos en linea
<linaporras> El principal es la pornografia infantil
<linaporras> Pero hay más: ciberacoso...
<linaporras> Pueden ingresar a www.teprotejo.org
<SergioMeneses> podriamos darles publicidad por las redes sociales y publicar algo en el sitio web creo
<donfori> #link www.teprotejo.org
<amonerdj> Ahhh ya recorde
<amonerdj> Esa es una buena iniciativa
<donfori> Esa app como esta licenciada?
<linaporras> Mmm
<linaporras> No es libre
<JoseLuisC> Mala cosa
<BrayanBautista> jumm :8
<BrayanBautista> :(
<SergioMeneses> donfori, eso no me parece relevante
<linaporras> Es patrocinada por movistar
<linaporras> Pero quiero dejar en claro
<angelrell369> Y se pune de apoyar con organizaciones como iba
<linaporras> Que no apoyamos la app sino la estrategia
<donfori> Telefonica huy yo me abtengo en este tema señores que pena +0
<linaporras> Como vamos ahi... con difusión
<JoseLuisC> Pero indirectamente se apoyaría todo... no solo la idea
<linaporras> En nuestras redes
<linaporras> Pero algo que es también muy importante
<linaporras> En los eventos
<Oscar> hay contactos para qeu nos aclaren el tema
<linaporras> Jose tienes razón...
<amonerdj> Seria realizar algo en codigo libre para enlazar a esa iniciativa
<linaporras> En q requieres claridad Oscar?
<JoseLuisC> +1 amonerdj
<Oscar> si JoseLuisC tiene razon
<amonerdj> Y en los eventos q se hagan pues tambn apoyar eso
<linaporras> Lo que enlazariamos nosotros es la pagina no la app
<JoseLuisC> Seria bueno poder sacar una versión free de la app
<amonerdj> Si claro
<linaporras> Y en los eventos promover la idea
<Oscar> yo siento que indirectamente lucramos  otras personas pues indirectamente vendemos la app
<amonerdj> Estaba pensando en una webapp de la pagina
<linaporras> Lo de la app lo veo complejo
<linaporras> No estamoa vendiendo la app
<SergioMeneses> bueno no tenemos un grupo de desarrolladores
<linaporras> Esta es gratis
<SergioMeneses> eso es claro
<Oscar> no sotros l aidea
<JoseLuisC> No se...  no me convenzo
<linaporras> El proyecto no genera recursos a nadie.. la app es patrocinada por fundación telefonica.
<Oscar> jejeje yo menos
<linaporras> Y el objetivo es enlazar las denuncias a la pagina
<linaporras> Que tiene conexión estatal
<amonerdj> Digo es una webapp como q el q se conecte desde ubuntu pues enlace a la pagina no mas
<linaporras> Para poder activarse
<amonerdj> Algo asi como la qmytiene ubuntu-con el chrome
<SergioMeneses> amonerdj, eso podria hacerse
<amonerdj> Algo asi
<linaporras> Lo que siguiero para eso es colocar el botón de teprotejo en nuestra pagina y q loa enlace con la pagina
<BrayanBautista> exacto +1 una webapp
<linaporras> No creo q tengamos q ver algo con la app
<BrayanBautista> +1
<JoseLuisC> Pero igual. apoyamos la idea, apoyamos la webapp y enlazamos a ellos
<JoseLuisC> Pero igual llegan a la app esta
<linaporras> Nop
<linaporras> Llegan a la página
<amonerdj> Si eso es lo primero pero tambn ser parte del proyecto en los eventos q haga la comunidad
<linaporras> La pagina es la pagina
<JoseLuisC> Por eso.. y en la pagina esta la app
<linaporras> +1 amonerdj
<linaporras> Si pero eso ps no es el punto.
<linaporras> Osea
<Liliana> Buenas noches compañeros
<BrayanBautista> buenas noches, sigue lina
<JoseLuisC> Es decir.. el objetivo de ellos es la app... y usan como medio la pagina.. nosotros enviariamos gente a su pagina, es decir que mandamos gente a el medio por donde llegar a la app
<angelrell369> Y como acceden los infantintes?
<linaporras> Este proyecto no es un proyecto sobre SL
<amonerdj> Exacto
<linaporras> Es un proyexto para proteger a la niñez
<amonerdj> Para eso hariamos una app para ubuntu q se conecte a la pagina directsmente
<linaporras> Tabnto en la app como en la Pagina se pueden hacer las denuncias
<angelrell369> Y como acceden los niños a la Apple
<JoseLuisC> linaporras,  por mucho que nos guste la idea. Somos una comunidad de software libre y ellos no lo usan.. Es claro
<linaporras> Hacer una app redireccionara a la pagina xq ese es el canal de denuncias
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo le veo que le estamos dando muchas vueltas a esto sin llegar a punto fijo
<amonerdj> Un ejemplo yo hago en chrome un acceso directo a aplicaciones q nomrequieren acceso de navegador entonces se haria algo similar
<linaporras> Dioa
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, ubuntu no es software libre
<linaporras> Dios
<linaporras> Mmmmm no me he hecho entender
<amonerdj> Q solo se vea el link a la pagina
<donfori> SergioMeneses: Parte si parte no
<angelrell369> Lo más importante como acceden los niños
<JoseLuisC> Ak menos usan joomla en la página web jaja
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, yo diria que lo mejor es que nos envies un email a la lista del concilio y por alli darte una respuesta mejor, pues andamos ya algo cortos de tiempo
<linaporras> Nuestro apoyo es en la difusión de la estrategia para que todo wl mundo pueda denunciar
<SergioMeneses> que te parece
<linaporras> Es como si hubiera una campaña xontra la trata de personas. Nos invitaran y no participemos solo xq no es SL
<linaporras> Esto es más allá
<BrayanBautista> OJO! difunción de la estrategia mas no de la App
<linaporras> Es unir fuerzas por el bien de los niños
<linaporras> De Colombia
<donfori> SergioMeneses: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/our-philosophy
<amonerdj> Si mandalo al concilio y les doy un ejemplo practico
<JoseLuisC> Entonces votamos o ?
<linaporras> Lo que ae difunde es la estrategia
<linaporras> U el boton de la pagina para las denjnciaa
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, calmate :(
<JoseLuisC> jaja
<linaporras> Es como que digas que si la policía no usa sl no denuncias
<amonerdj> Mandalo al mail lina connpelos y señales
<linaporras> Jaja same toycalmada
<angelrell369> Eso debería ser apoyado por personal con experiencia
<linaporras> Ya lo habia hecho. Pero la info se resume en la pag.
<Oscar> como seraa brava jajajaja pobrenicko
<linaporras> Nosotroa no recibimos denuncias
<linaporras> Solo somos un enlaxe
<linaporras> Solo difundimos
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, lo habias enviado al anterior concilio , o cuando lo enviaste?
<linaporras> Sip
<linaporras> Pwro la info no es mas amplia
<linaporras> De la que les cuento ahora
<JoseLuisC> SergioMeneses, votamos?
<linaporras> (Anterior)
<amonerdj> Exacto lina pero como comunidad de software podemos hacer algun enlace como una especie de app pero q solo se vea la pagina
<linaporras> Hay dudas ?
<angelrell369> Si se difunde entonces apoyemos una existente
<linaporras> Ah ps si
<linaporras> Lo q no podemos es crear un sitio aparte de denuncia
<linaporras> Ps xq teprotejo.org
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, siento que necesitamos mas informacion para poder dar un voto
<linaporras> Enlaza a las entidades gubernamentales como policoa dijin ICBF etc
<linaporras> Para la protección de los niños
<amonerdj> Ganamos como comunidad en la difusion y la gente del concilio tambn colabora
<linaporras> Que son victimas de delitos
<JoseLuisC> Entonces que linaporras envie más info y todo a la lista y dejamos como tarea votar la proxima reunión ? meetingology
<amonerdj> Exacto
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, si me parece lo mejor
<linaporras> Realmebte no se q mas info enviar chic@s
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, no podes enviar la informacion por email?
<linaporras> Quisiera q me especificaran preguntas. Para dar respueta a estas.
<JoseLuisC> linaporras, sientes que esta es la info necesaria para votar ?
<linaporras> Es q esto ha esperado mas de 4 meses...
<amonerdj> Manda un mail a la lista y damod ideas y propuestas con pelos y señales
<linaporras> La verdad... no quisiera q esperaramos más
<JoseLuisC> Entonces generemos votos
<angelrell369> Se debe tener claro es wuien usará la herramienta
<linaporras> La pueden usar todos los colombianos
<angelrell369> Son niños no olvidemos ese detalle
<linaporras> E incluso extranjeros. Xq hay cooperacion internacional para poder proteger a los niños
<BrayanBautista> puedo tomar la palabra ?
<Oscar> lina te respondo como nos dijeron en ticconfio no son todos los colombianos no toodos tienen smartphone
<linaporras> Momebt
<linaporras> Es q no se requiere smartphonw
<amonerdj> Y nosotros como comunidad ubuntera la podemos ayudar a difundir por nuestros medios de informacaion y apoyando la iniciativa en los eventos de la comunidad
<linaporras> Peren digo algo y ya
<donfori> miercole sy yo con nokia 111
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores pido orden!
<Oscar> ni acceso a internet :)
<SergioMeneses> orden un momento
<SergioMeneses> estamos haciendo desorden con algo muy sencillo
<angelrell369> Al apoyo pueden ser charlas en las escuelas y juntas con apoyo de la ponal
<linaporras> Esta estrategia no es para los niños, es para ayudar a proteger a los niños. Es decir cualquier persona puede denunciar y puede hacerlo de manera anonima.
<BrayanBautista> puedo tomar la palabra, (2)
<linaporras> Fin.
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores orden
<SergioMeneses> esto parece una plaza de mercado
<JoseLuisC> Votemos si votamos ya o esperamos :v
<BrayanBautista> votemos
<amonerdj> Exacto lina y se le puede hacer mas publicidad si en los repositorios existiera una app q enlace a la pagina
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, cuentenos que iba a decir
<linaporras> ahh eso es bueno
<linaporras> Gusta
<amonerdj> Si con eso en los eventos de instalacion de ubuntu pues se instala la app como apoyo a la causa
<angelrell369> Ese apoyo debe ser dentro y fuera de Ubuntu
<linaporras> +q
<linaporras> +10000
<BrayanBautista> es tan complicado hacer un hipervinculo estilo boton que diga !denuncia pornografia infantil! contenido inaduecuados bla bla bla, no es nada del otro mundo y eso se puede implementar en unos minutos, votemos.
<JoseLuisC> Yo opino que votemos también
<amonerdj> Y fuera pues dando charlas con ls ponal y apoyo desdelas redes y la pagina web
<JoseLuisC> donfori, ?
<linaporras> +1000...
<donfori> JoseLuisC: kiai
<JoseLuisC> Votamos ?
<angelrell369> Pero ese botón debe aplicar para cualquier plataforma y navegador
<donfori> JoseLuisC: que votamos
<SergioMeneses> #voters SergioMeneses JoseLuisC donfori BrayanBautista Oscar
<meetingology> Current voters: BrayanBautista JoseLuisC Oscar SergioMeneses donfori
<SergioMeneses> si uds dicen!
<linaporras> Eso hace...
<BrayanBautista> para que aplique a todos los navegadores no es complicado
<JoseLuisC> BrayanBautista, votemos
<donfori> +0 #Por mi etica donde este telefonica o claro no quiero participar
<amonerdj> Como diria el cura voootemooooosss
<SergioMeneses> #vote apoyo si o no al proyecto Teprotejo.org
<meetingology> Please vote on: apoyo si o no al proyecto Teprotejo.org
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<donfori> +0 #Por mi etica donde este telefonica o claro no quiero participar
<meetingology> +0 #Por mi etica donde este telefonica o claro no quiero participar received from donfori
<linaporras> Solo la app es financiada por fun telefonixa. El proyecyo es liderado por Redpapaz una ONG
<amonerdj> +1
<Oscar> +0 apoyo el ideal pero siento que hay mas detras
<meetingology> +0 apoyo el ideal pero siento que hay mas detras received from Oscar
<JoseLuisC> +0 #Excelente idea pero no apoyo el medio. fnial
<meetingology> +0 #Excelente idea pero no apoyo el medio. fnial received from JoseLuisC
<JoseLuisC> amonerdj, solo podemos votar los del concilio
<BrayanBautista> +1 construcción del boton
<meetingology> +1 construcción del boton received from BrayanBautista
<JoseLuisC> SergioMeneses, falta su merce
<SergioMeneses> +1 pero debemos tener mas informacion acerca de como proceder
<meetingology> +1 pero debemos tener mas informacion acerca de como proceder received from SergioMeneses
<amonerdj> +1 #creacion de webapp y participacion de la iniciativa en eventos de la comunidad mas q todo publicidad
<linaporras> Mmm y ahora... hay empate...
<SergioMeneses> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: apoyo si o no al proyecto Teprotejo.org
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:0 Abstentions:3
<meetingology> Motion carried
<JoseLuisC> Empate?  hay 3 +0 y 2+1
<SergioMeneses> bueno la votacion no prospero
<linaporras> Amoner solo puede votar el conclio
<amonerdj> Ah jajajajaj
<linaporras> Diego se abstuvo no es un 0
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, no, 2 de 3 no es la mitad mas 1
<amonerdj> Bueno
<JoseLuisC> La votación es nula entonces?
<JoseLuisC> o que?
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, si
<JoseLuisC> Y ahora ?
<linaporras> Tonces envio
<linaporras> Info a la lista
<Oscar> si mejo Liliana
<linaporras> Para que hagan todas las preguntas y sw vote de nuebo
<Oscar> digo linaporras
<angelrell369> Mucho mejor
<linaporras> *nuevo
<JoseLuisC> Quien es liliana
<amonerdj> Es mejor lina y se vote la prox reunion
<Oscar> +1
<Liliana> Yooooo
<linaporras> La enviaré a la pública
<JoseLuisC> jaja  aa
<linaporras> Pa  q todos opinen
<JoseLuisC> Si
<linaporras> Pegunten toooodo lo q puedan
<linaporras> Listo
<linaporras> En eso quedamos
<linaporras> :'(
<JoseLuisC> Pongamos como proposito votar la otra semana SergioMeneses
<amonerdj> Ok
 * donfori le ubise gustado teprotejo hace un año pa denunciar a BrayanBautista bebiendo
<Oscar> * sigamos
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, claro , que lo apunten en la proxima agenda ;)
<JoseLuisC> Eso no se puede apuntar en el meet?
<JoseLuisC> BrayanBautista, si está apuntando?
<JoseLuisC> o quien es? jaja
<BrayanBautista> sergio
<Oscar> Tarea tres crear y realizar preguntas respecto a te protejo para votacion
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, claro el log queda, pero no son temas de nosotros en este caso es un 3ro
<BrayanBautista> igualmente yo estoy tomando notas
<JoseLuisC> Listo
<JoseLuisC> SergioMeneses, cambio de topic entonces
<SergioMeneses> bueno damos por terminado este tema o algo mas a discutir?
<SergioMeneses> #topic Procesos para ubuntu member
<SergioMeneses> donfori, JoseLuisC BrayanBautista Oscar creo que eso es por uds?
<JoseLuisC> Si
<BrayanBautista> si
<JoseLuisC> Creo que deberiamos intentar que los del concilio y todos seamos ubuntu member este periodo
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores este tema viene por su membresia?
<JoseLuisC> La mayoria posible
<Oscar> yo deseo hacer ese roceso
<AndroUser2> Huy si
<BrayanBautista> si =D
<JoseLuisC> receso de 15=
<JoseLuisC> ?
<linaporras> No es dificil...
<AndroUser2> Yo mero
<angelrell369> Excelente
<Oscar> alguien tiene los llink de requerimientos y procesos para realizar la solicitud
<BrayanBautista> Porfavor, si quieren ser ubuntu member no cometer la de luis cano :p
<JoseLuisC> Creo que es este:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership  SergioMeneses
<linaporras> Jajajajajajajajjajajaja
<SergioMeneses> si JoseLuisC
<JoseLuisC> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<JoseLuisC> BrayanBautista, no se goce a cano
<JoseLuisC> jaaahhaha
<linaporras> No recuerdes ese episodio Brayan. Deje así.
<AndroUser2> Huy
<BrayanBautista> bueno, continuemos.
<linaporras> Creo que la meta podría ser para noviembre, no?
<donfori> jajajajajajaja
<JoseLuisC> Yo tengo una pregunta con respecto a esto
<linaporras> Q sean Ubuntu Members
<SergioMeneses> jajaja yo salgo en esa foto xD
<JoseLuisC> Para ser ubuntu member es requisito tener la wiki en ingles y pedir la membresia en ingles? SergioMeneses linaporras
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, BrayanBautista Oscar deben tener la wiki en ingles , si
<BrayanBautista> si y no
<BrayanBautista> pedirla, no.
<SergioMeneses> y la presentacion es en ingles
<SergioMeneses> pero no es complicada
<JoseLuisC> Entonces si
<JoseLuisC> jaja
<JoseLuisC> Va tocar hacer un cursito de ingles online
<JoseLuisC> :p
<angelrell369> Es todo
<SergioMeneses> usualmentes varios de los miembros de la membership board hablan Español por si necesitan ayuda
<linaporras> Jose t podemos ayudar.
<linaporras> Pa eso.
<angelrell369> Se vale traducción?
<linaporras> Yo te puedo traducir de ser necesario.
<linaporras> No veo eso como una barrera.
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, BrayanBautista Oscar tienen que actualizar la wiki con toda la informacion y aportes a ubuntu
<JoseLuisC> yo ya actualicé
<AmonerDj> Seria bueno q en la web hicieran un tutorial para ello
<JoseLuisC> pero en español
<linaporras> Eso es MUY importante m y los testimonios.
<Oscar> si mi wiki esta un asco
<linaporras> Si q boleta....
<JoseLuisC> Además de la wiki., launchpad y presentación
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, Oscar BrayanBautista es como editar html ;)
<JoseLuisC> que más piden ?
<JoseLuisC> se pide una cita o algo?
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches..
<SergioMeneses> si JoseLuisC !
<donfori> BartOC3: kiai
<JoseLuisC> como se pide dicha cita =
<Oscar> hola BartOC3
<JoseLuisC> ?
<SergioMeneses> donde dice "boards" alli se registra
<angelrell369> Es hacer todo de nuevo pero en inglés?
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, BrayanBautista Oscar ↑↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> angelrell369, todo de nuevo que?
<linaporras> Si podría hacerse una Wiki en español para eso... creo q no existe en español... habria q pedir autorización pa eso SaMe.
<AmonerDj> Ojala
<JoseLuisC> a ok ya vi
<linaporras> Pa traducir de manera oficial esa wiki de membership
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, la verdad eso no existe puesto que la reunion es en ingles asi que el que se presente debe entender ingles
<JoseLuisC> linaporras, SergioMeneses saben que seria muy bueno para los nuevos?  Crear una wiki templante. donde uno pueda cogerse el codigo y editar con sus datos propios...
<Oscar> me podria poner en esa labor y la dejammos como wiki de uco
<JoseLuisC> A veces es maluco hacer la wiki
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, no no esa no es la idea
<angelrell369> Sergiomeneses lo de la membresía
<linaporras> En la wiki que tienes dejas lo que está en español y pones la misma info en inglés. Importante los testimonios.
<SergioMeneses> la idea es que cada quien arme la wiki como su sitio personal! no conozco 2 wikis iguales
<JoseLuisC> Los testimonos deben ser de otros ubuntu members?
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, ud puede poner html
<AmonerDj> Sip
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, si, eso es requisito
<JoseLuisC> TIENEN que ser ubuntu members?
<JoseLuisC> los testimonios
<SergioMeneses> angelrell369, esa es  la membresia oficial de ubuntu , es diferente a la de uco
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, si
<JoseLuisC> Ok
<linaporras> Buen punto. SaMw
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, te puedes guiar por la mia pero te recomiendo que uses un diseño propio https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<JoseLuisC> Que obtiene uno con la membresia
<JoseLuisC> ademas del certificado
<JoseLuisC> el correo
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, en la wiki q ud paso estan los beneficios
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, hay un descuento de 100 dolares en las certificaciones de linux para ubuntu members
 * SergioMeneses aun no compra el suyo
<linaporras> Na el certificado me lo tumbaron XD
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, vuelvelo a solicitar
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, JoseLuisC Oscar uds deberian actualizar su wiki para la proxima reunion, como tarea
<JoseLuisC> listo patrón
<JoseLuisC> dejemos eso de tarea
<BrayanBautista> perfecto
<Oscar> ok SergioMeneses
<JoseLuisC> esta semana les envio correos para lo de los testimonios
<angelrell369> Y los nuevos cual es la tarea para la membresía ?
<linaporras> Oki.
<SergioMeneses> #action actualizar las wikis personales para la proxima reunion, para solicitar la membresia de ubuntu Oscar BrayanBautista JoseLuisC
<meetingology> ACTION: actualizar las wikis personales para la proxima reunion, para solicitar la membresia de ubuntu Oscar BrayanBautista JoseLuisC
<linaporras> Empezar a trabajar para tener una buena wiki
<JoseLuisC> angelrell369, igual. puedes actualizar la wiki
<JoseLuisC> Mirar la de los otros
<Oscar> angelrell369:  ya eres miembro de uco ?
<JoseLuisC> que tenga buena info
<linaporras> Para postularse a Ubuntu member angel
<SergioMeneses> angelrell369, las tareas son para los miembros del concilio , pero si quieres aplicar . de una!!!!
<JoseLuisC> y comenzar a apoyar proyectos y cosas que tengan que ver con ubuntu
<JoseLuisC> para que te la puedan dar
<SergioMeneses> eso si les recomiendo leer bien la wiki de la membership ;)
 * donfori a mi me rechazaron una vez
<angelrell369> Ok eso de apoyar proyectos es algo que tengo como meta en un colegio
<linaporras> +1 angel. Suoer
<angelrell369> Espero apoyo de barto
<JoseLuisC> Nota mental: no pedirle testimonio a cano
<Oscar> eso tambien dejelo de tarea JoseLuisC
<SergioMeneses> bueno pasamos al ultimo tema de la noche!
<BartOC3> angelrell369: Claro cuente con mi apoyo para esa tarea asi como se la he manifestado a JoseLuisC que vamos a empezar el proyecto educa libre en Medellin
<Oscar> wiii siii
<SergioMeneses> #topic Ubuntu Planet
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, Oscar JoseLuisC donfori este tema es acerca?
<JoseLuisC> Ni idea
<linaporras> Wiii ese tema me gusta.
<Oscar> SergioMeneses: no tengo conocimiento de este tema
<linaporras> Jaja no se quien lo puso... no se si fui yoo en el pad pasado... mmm creo q nop
<angelrell369> Apoyo el proyecto en Barranquilla
<JoseLuisC> Yo sé que ubuntu planet es como la unión de los blogs de todos los ubuntu member
<Oscar> ese punto tambien es antiguo
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, si
<JoseLuisC> pero no se que vamos a discutir sobre eso
<SergioMeneses> #link http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<linaporras> Anyway.... creo que debemos publicar más en el Planet. Y repartirnos para colocar noticias de UCo...
<JoseLuisC> pero para eso debemos ser ubuntu members
<SergioMeneses> bueno si algo bueno sale de este tema es clausurar ese pad
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<JoseLuisC> deberiamos concentrarnos en eso primero
<angelrell369> Vuelvan al punto
<linaporras> Oh si!
<linaporras> Igual uds van a ser ubuntu members
<linaporras> Y fori same y yo ya lo somos
<JoseLuisC> Eso esperamos
<donfori> En nuestra pagina tenemos nuestro planet no?
<JoseLuisC> Si, ustedes 3 si deberian publicar más en ubuntu planet
<JoseLuisC> +1
<JoseLuisC> vagos
<linaporras> Entonces me parece la oportunidad para que dejemos sentado que debemos todos publicar
<JoseLuisC> jajaja
<linaporras> Xq el que publica es SaMe.
<SergioMeneses> bueno como consejo BrayanBautista JoseLuisC Oscar donfori todos los dias deberian revisar el planet, alli sale buena informacion! - recomendado
<JoseLuisC> +1
<BrayanBautista> +1
<Oscar> ok entendido SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, yo siempre publico
<linaporras> Y agrego a eso. Que empezaré a difundir x la lista las ubuntu news.
<linaporras> SaMe es SaMe.
 * donfori recuerda cuando jodia con el views
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/category/planet-ubuntu/
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseLuisC> listo
<BartOC3> Yo no he podido sincronizar mi blog aun..:(
<linaporras> Eso same sugiero que quede como tarea permanente pa todos
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, las news salen del planet , la mayoria ;)
<JoseLuisC> SergioMeneses, pero el blog lo crea uno? puede ser un WP y ellos meten el freed en planet ubuntu ?
<SergioMeneses> depende JoseLuisC de lo que ud use para su blog
<JoseLuisC> ok
<linaporras> I know.
<JoseLuisC> listo entonces todo claro por mi parte
<linaporras> Esa es una forma de q incentivemos más a la comunidad a involucrarse
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, aqui esta toda la informacion https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, BrayanBautista Oscar donfori JoseLuisC ↑↑↑↑
<JoseLuisC> listo
<Oscar> listo
<BartOC3> Gracias don SergioMeneses voy a realizar esta semana
<BrayanBautista> +1
<BrayanBautista> voy a hacer eso con mi blog
<SergioMeneses> :)
<Oscar> blogspot entra?
<JoseLuisC> si Oscar
<SergioMeneses> si
<linaporras> Listo ese tema.
<BrayanBautista> claro!!
<JoseLuisC> pero BartOC3 nos da hosting a todos
<linaporras> Coloca el link con meetingology
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<BrayanBautista> jajajaja
<JoseLuisC> Es más.. uco deberia dar host a los ubuntu member para el blog de planet
<JoseLuisC> digo yo
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, si claro y te mandamos la factura?
<SergioMeneses> :D
<BrayanBautista> ajajajaja
<JoseLuisC> jaja nah no tienen pues
<Oscar> jajjjajaa si JoseLuisC tedaremos un vps
<JoseLuisC> eso
<JoseLuisC> mejor jajajja
<Oscar> pero con server 2000!! JoseLuisC
<BartOC3> JoseLuisC:  puedo realizar la gestion del hosting..
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores , esto seria todo por hoy. BrayanBautista Oscar JoseLuisC donfori de acuerdo?
<Oscar> si
<BrayanBautista> Perfecto.
<JoseLuisC> +1
<Oscar> +1
<SergioMeneses> excelente entonces!
<linaporras> Listop. Zzzzzz
<Oscar> Muchas gracias a todos por asistir
<SergioMeneses> a todos los asistentes muchisimas gracias por asistir!
<SergioMeneses> si tienen algun comentario
<BartOC3> Pregunta
<JoseLuisC> Ya estoy muy viejo para trasnochar tanto
<JoseLuisC> xD
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, si?
<BartOC3> Hablaron el tema del Curso de Sl del Sena ?
<angelrell369> Muchas gracias por todo ya no me queda carga al cel
<JoseLuisC> No
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, no porq ud no estaba
<donfori> nada
<SergioMeneses> le toca enviar email BartOC3 a la lista del concilio
<BartOC3> listo SergioMeneses
<linaporras> Te salen arrugas JoseLuisC? A mi tmbn... nos veremos más viejitos por culpa de BartOC3
<JoseLuisC> jaja
<donfori> Me gustaria presentar asi los hacklabs
<donfori> http://bogota-mesh.org/es/blog/segundo-gran-curso-redes-libres
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, sino la proxima reunion
<JoseLuisC> Ya habiamos matado la culebra y BartOC3  la revivio jaja
<angelrell369> Es virtual lo del sena
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, jajaja no ya a dormir q mañana debemos trabajar
<donfori> BartOC3: guarde esa
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores buena noche!
<SergioMeneses> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Oct 23 03:33:06 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-co-meeting/2014/ubuntu-co-meeting.2014-10-23-02.09.moin.txt
<AmonerDj> Ok gente a dormir
<angelrell369> Buenas noches feliz noche
<linaporras> Recuerdo ese don... ps es bueno pero se puede mejorar. :p
<linaporras> Hugs
<angelrell369> Como quedo santa fe vs junior
<Oscar> chite
<Oscar> uena noche
<BrayanBautista> hasta luego a todos , feliz noche
<JoseLuisC> ese meet es una belleza
<Oscar> ElsyG:  n ohablaste
<Oscar> ElsyG:  saluditos
<donfori> Gente pa atacada
<donfori> quiene s el proximo mod
<linaporras> Jajaah
<linaporras> Oh chanfos
<linaporras> Chanfos
<linaporras> Changooos.
<linaporras> Tocó por la lista
<donfori> Yo viendo como gohan casca a dodoria
<linaporras> Eso no puede pasae de nuevo
<donfori> y trin esto acabado
<ElsyG> Hola jeje estaba mirando como era la cosa, q pena es la primera vez q participo
<linaporras> Jajaja ah okis
<linaporras> Se fueron los chicos...
<ElsyG> Nafa ahi tengo unas ideas q tiene q ver con lo q dijo fori
<donfori> ElsyG: kiai
<ElsyG> Pero en el camino lo vamos mirando
<donfori> Yo tengo energia pa 3 reuniones mas
<ElsyG> Jaja raro...
<donfori> ese jugo de borojo me tiene poderoso
<JoseLuisC> esta todo drogado
<JoseLuisC> jajaja
<ElsyG> Chicos placrme leerlos jaja tons nos vemos en la proxima y les comento lo q me gustaria q hicieramos
<ElsyG> Un abrazo! Feliz noche :)
<donfori> Vale buena noche saludos por alla
<ElsyG> Ok ;) ...
